# Te-Amo World Selection Honduras Toro Cigar Review - Worthy Smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a good cigar at the mid $4 mark. Construchted with a medium brown wrapper with a good slightly firm feel. The taste is pleasant with a me...

Read the full review here: Te-Amo World Selection Honduras Toro Cigar Review - Worthy Smoke


----------

